# rain gear



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Looking for some new raingear, looking for recomendations. want them to be roomy to fit over sweatshirts,jackets, . must be tough against rippng and tearing,not be over $100 and most of all must really be waterproof. Was thinking about frogg toggs camo? Thanks Jim


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Under $100....Yup I'd have to say frogg toggs.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

lizard55033 said:


> Under $100....Yup I'd have to say frogg toggs.


Wase of a good hundred dollars. Had two pairs, one ripped the second time I used it, and the zipper went out on the other the FIRST time....never again


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I agree with BBG. Frogg Toggs are light and comfortable but tear if you just look at them. They have a new heavy duty line that I'm not familiar with.
I have a pair of Cabelas rain pants that I really like. They have full length waterproof zippers in the legs and a waterproof zippered fly.

Buck


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Cabelas brand can be bought for under $100 if you catch them at the right time. I have owned a pair for over 10yrs.

Frogg Toggs are flimsy, and HOT AS #@LL.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

What about Kool Dri? http://kooldrirainwear.com/rainsuit.asp Love mine. Had it for years and never a rip or tear. I wear it and I'm Kool and Dri. :lol:


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Don Smith said:


> What about Kool Dri? http://kooldrirainwear.com/rainsuit.asp Love mine. Had it for years and never a rip or tear. I wear it and I'm Kool and Dri. :lol:


Age will make Kool-Dry, Kool & wet.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> Cabelas brand can be bought for under $100 if you catch them at the right time. I have owned a pair for over 10yrs.
> 
> Frogg Toggs are flimsy, and HOT HAS HELL.


I second that!!! Make sure you get the gortex washing solution too. It will make your 10 year old gortex last,,,

Angie


----------



## Jaws768 (Mar 25, 2008)

Carhart makes some really nice rain gear, it's not hot, it's durable and keeps you dry. Live in oregon, we know what works in that department.


----------

